# TOP-SHELF POUCHES!



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

So, a while back, our friend Gaboxolo made a thread about the pouches he makes. I thought it was cool that he could emboss initials on them, so I placed an order. Well, these are some high quality pouches here, & my initials on them certainly add a flare that feels custom & unique. Check em' out:









I haven't had a chance to hand/tube them up yet, but these are obviously VERY well made, & I appreciate the fact that they're available with both holes & slots, depending on the rig:
















Several of my babies are in various stages of needing of new rubber, so these fellas here are about to be put to the test. Stay tuned for a more comprehensive review, but to be frank, it won't be needed; there is no doubt upon holding these in hand that they're built to last. In fact, these will probably be the only pouches I'll have ever reused! Just like the slings, photos (yes, MJ, especially mine) don't do these any justice. I'd highly recommend you give em' a try....they'd be an especially nice touch on a custom order, or a sling sent as a gift 

Thanks again, Gaboxolo! I can't wait to string them up!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice pouches brother and the initials on them make them all the more personal, looking good.

Thanks for the information

MR Gaboxolo BRAVO to you sir.

Clint


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Gaspar does nothing but high quality work on everything he does. The initials are a cool touch.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

those look great what species did the leather come from?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

They look good . The initials are a nice touch . Lets us know how they are after extensive use .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

bigron said:


> those look great what species did the leather come from?


You'd have to ask Mr. G



treefork said:


> They look good . The initials are a nice touch . Lets us know how they are after extensive use .


Yeah, I'm planning on doing that. As mentioned, I plan on re-using these at least once. Since I've never done that before, I figured I'd do an update with how they hold up. He's asking a very reasonable price so it's not for the sake of thrift that I'm recycling them, but I always end up feeling bad about tossing perfectl good pouches out. It'll be an incentive to not do that now that these were made just for me


----------

